# FreeBSD 8 - gnuplots x graphviz - problems with jpeg 7 and 8



## fawz (May 12, 2010)

Okay, I'm having this problem. gnuplots and graphviz respectively needs jpeg 7 and jpeg 8, but I really need both apps. Also, both have reported error while scripting. I would like some suggestions on how to deal with jpeg7 and jpeg8, since it seems to have burned down other structures of my system when i updated jpeg7 to jpeg8. I see it no longer opens my X server. It "dies" missing libpng.5.so it's like nerdpocalypse.

Help =/


----------



## wblock@ (May 12, 2010)

Always check /usr/ports/UPDATING before updating.  For jpeg, see the 20090719 entry.  For checking missing libraries or wrong versions, the sysutils/bsdadminscripts port has a nifty little pkg_libchk script.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 12, 2010)

The gnuplot port has no (direct) dependency on jpeg (7 _*or*_ 8) (in build-depends or run-depends). If you performed the jpeg update information form /usr/ports/UPDATING and kept your ports tree and installed ports up to date, you should have no ports depending on the old jpeg libraries anymore.


----------

